# Segment Faults

## Bender007

Hi 

ich bekomme ab und zu wenn ich z.B. tcpdump oder nmap nutze einen Segment fault, im log steht dann was von wegen ip-Masq oder ip-conn und noch ein paar andere iptables module. Das erste mal ist es passiert als ich gerade l2tpd oder ipsec-tools emerged habe bin mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher aber eins von den paketen war es glaubich.

Ich bin mir relativ sicher das der RAM in ordnung ist weil der absolut neu ist und auch bis jetzt nur in diesem Rechner lief, ok ist keine erklärung speicher könnte trotzdem defekt sein aber ich wollte mal wissen ob das z.B. an meiner make.conf liegen kann...

AMD 1800+

Nforce board 

256 MB Ram (reicht das für einen server der routen, downloaden und als fileserver arbeitet)

1x 120GB u. 1x160GB (dm-crypt)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> matrix root # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> ...

 

Grüsse,

Bender

----------

## EnricoHorn

Deine make.conf sieht ganz ok aus. (man könnte sich darüber streiten, ob -O3 wirklich mehr bringt als -O2, oder nur mehr Probleme, aber was solls)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Speicher mal mit memtest86+ prüfen.

----------

## Bender007

Ok werd ich bei gelegenheit mal tun.

Also meine vermutung war auch als erstes der O3 Parameter das Poblem ist das ich den schon bei der Installation stehen hatte und wenn ich den auf O2 ändern würde dann muesste ich doch das ganze System neu aufsetzten damit das System auch mit dem O2 Parameter compiliert wird. 

Ich kenne den memtest von live-cds aber um den zu nutzten müsste ich mal wieder neustarten nur mal so nebenbei gibt es auch einen Speichertest den man durchlaufen lassen kann ohne das system von ner live-cd zu booten oder so (Bei laufenden System)? Wahrscheinlich geht es nicht weil ja sonst das System den Speicher in anspruch nimmt oder ?

cya

Bender

----------

## EnricoHorn

Du musst nicht unbedingt das gesamte System neu aufsetzen. Ich würde nur erstmal die wichtigsten Packete neu aufsetzen (gcc, glibc) und dann wird später durch routinemäßige Updates der Rest upgedatet bzw. wenn ein Programm Probleme wird das halt neu emerged.

Ich glaube mit dem memtest im portage-Tree kann man auch im laufenden System testen, allerdings nur den gerade nicht benutzen Speicher.

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle memtest86+ herunterladen (weiss im Moment die URL nicht, musst mal googeln) Kannst du dann auf eine Diskette kopieren und davon booten.

----------

## Bender007

Ist n Server, um ein wenig Strom zu sparen habe ich kein CDrom oder Floppy eingebaut nur zur installation aus meinem Rechner das CDrom genommen, deswegen muss ich das mal bei gelegenheit machen wenn ich ihn neustarten muss.

Mhh ja und das mit dem O2 flag muss ich mir nochmal überlegen bzw. rauskriegen ob das wirklich ein Seg fault auslösen kann...

Mal schauen vielleicht liegt es ja auch an der iptables version.

Ist nur echt nervig wenn ich mal n tcpdump starte das er nach 2 min oder so n Buffer Overflow oder Segment fault wie auch immer auslöst.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Und das bei einem Server ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

cya bender

----------

## Genone

Also memtest86 kann auch von Platte booten

----------

## Bender007

Gut dann werd ich mal bei gelegeheit das mal probieren. Hat sonst noch jemand n plan ob das an den -O2 -O3 Flags liegen kann ? Scheint als wenn ein paar module aus der firewall das auslösen !

Das Problem ist das der Speichertest mindestens n Tag braucht und das mein server ist.

----------

## c07

An Stabilität bringt -O2 statt -O3 in der Regel nichts. Die riskanteren Flags, die mit vereinzelten Programmen Probleme machen, sind alle schon in -O2 drin (dann werden sie normalerweise vom Ebuild gefiltert) oder auch nicht in -O3.

Neues RAM schützt nicht vor Fehlern. Wenn sich solche Sachen verabschieden, dann meistens ziemlich am Anfang oder ziemlich am Ende der normalen Lebensdauer. Kann aber genauso ein Bug / Unverträglichkeit o.Ä. in den Modulen sein.

----------

## Bender007

Also meinst du das es irrelevant ist ob ich jetzt O2 oder O3 benutze? Aber wie kann ich denn jetzt rauskriegen wodurch der segment fault definitiv ausgelöst wird. 

Gestern habe ich mal ein bisschen experimentiert und emerge --sync laufen lassen was am anfang auch geklappt hat aber nach 5 minuten habe ich zurück zu windows geschaltet (Autom. Monitor Switch inkl. Tastatur.) und nach 2 min oder so zurück geschaltet (wird mit der Scroll Lock Taste umgeschaltet 2 mal drücken) und da war er wieder ein wunderschöner Segment Fault! Kann das sein das das durch das umschalten der tastatur und monitor kommt, allerdings macht er den segment fault nur bzw. bis jetzt beim emergen und bei z.B. nmap.

Und es steht auch immerwieder was in dem Segment Fault von wegen ip_tables ip_conntrack dm_mod usw. fast 10-15 modules. Und halt Kernel cannot handle nulll pointer oder so was ähnliches...

Ich benutze die iptables firewall als Router und die 2 Festplatten sind mit dm_crypt verschlüsselt...

Achso am anfang wo ich den Server installiert habe hatte ich das noch nicht ist so nach knapp 2 Monaten gekommen ich weis aber leider nicht mehr ob das bei installation eines Programms passiert ist.

----------

## abcd

Ich glaube, ein segment fault kann auch durch eine CPU-Überhitzung verursacht werden. Hast du eine Möglichkeit, z.B. im BIOS die CPU-Temperatur abzulesen ?

----------

## Bender007

Also CPU Temperatur ist absolut ok würd ich sagen und da er ja eigentlich nur beim compilieren oder beim ausführen von tcpdump einen segment fault macht aber auch nur dann wenn ich den monitor umschalte.

Laut MRTG: 

Max CPU Temp  54.0 °C   Average CPU Temp  48.0 °C   Current CPU Temp  45.0 °C  

Max RPM  1721.0 RPM   Average RPM  1702.0 RPM   Current RPM  1687.0 RPM  

Gestern habe ich wie gesagt emerge --sync laufen lassen und während dessen auf meinen windows rechner umgeschlatet und als ich zurück schaltete - bing bong segment fault   :Twisted Evil: 

Kann das denn ausgelöst werden durch das monitor umschalten?

----------

